# Musical Abilities



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone on here play a musical instrument? lol, or anyone just love to listen to music? 

Personally, I play the violin and piano, and hope to pursue a career in violin... and love to listen to a little bit of every thing really, ranging from classical to hard rock.

Heh i noticed that my fish don't mind when I play music above their tank, usually classical.... :mrgreen: 

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

i play violin and the piano. for about 6 years. I listen to everything except rap and hard rock. just remember, you can't spell "crap" with out rap. 

RAP=Retards Atempting Poetry.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, thats cool.... Fishguy, are you in any orchestras, such as your high school or beyond? I'm in MYA - Midwest Young Artists... also my high school symphony orchestra.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

nope....i stopped playing them earlier this year. just took up too much time and they were getting to expensive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I play the violin and a little bit of guitar. As for music, different kinds of rock for me. And I agree that rap is the worst thing ever made.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Acoustic Guitar


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Cello or Bass (upright... not geetar)

I wanna learn Piano and Sax though.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i play the electric guitar


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can play the harmonica. Almost.

Music is like candy. A nice treat, but you have to throw out the rappers.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I play a few instruments. Im a music nut and love it  I have a ton of gear.

bass guitar
acoustic guitar
electric guitar
classical guitar
mandolin
ukulele
drums


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

my lil brother and dad play the saxaphone and my dad is learning how to ply the drums


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Trumpet


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Air guitar, air drums, air bass, air trumpets, saxophone ... ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i can play any instrument there is..it is really quite simple..



























just put a cd in the player.....lol
i love music.almost all styles except rap and modern jazz.but i couldn't play a note if you banged my head on a keybopard..some of my favorites is pink floyd,moody blues,yanni,david arkenstone,dave coz,BB King..


----------



## dani_vivi (Jul 23, 2007)

guitar..


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Many Violinist on here, great! 

Mandolin is a great instrument too, I always wanted to try it -- same strings as a Violin, only doubled hehe. 

Glad theres many music lovers on this forum as well! ;-)


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah mandolins are alot of fun.. i rock out some irish folk tunes and some classical tunes on it. i also have a wide array of musical tastes so i "need" many guitars to incorporate that. I force myself to believe that so I can buy more guitars..  26 ISN'T ENOUGH


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh, lol, Irish folk songs are fun to play... Reels, Jigs and the like. I like to fiddle occasionally on my violin as well  . I play mainly classical tho, but always up for new styles.

You have an electric Mandolin? Those things are pretty sweet, same with electric violins... always wanted one...


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

my mando isnt an electric one  just a normal epiphone mando. plays great and sounds good. it does the job for now..


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess I am the only low brass player so far. Euphonium and trombone.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Piano (went up to grade 8)
Violin (play fiddle style mostly by ear)
Irish tin whistle
learning Guitar 
=)


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

anyone looking for a guitar, PM me. I'm selling a few


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

No thanks fishhead 
Banjo, guitar, mandolin. Played piano when I was 5 years old, till I was 12. I was like one of them 5 year old kids that you see on tv tearing up the piano, but I stopped playing when I started playing stringed instruments. Much funner!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

banjo is something i still want to learn..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I pretty much just listen to music and sing .
I don't know why, but I have a "thing" against band class, choir, etc.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

heh, I've had strict and harsh conductors in the past in my orchestra lol.

As i said before, theres a lot of String players on this forum! 

Ringo, I also love to fiddle by ear. The band "Solas" has a very good violinist/fiddler .... she plays many Irish tunes. Check them out! ;-)


----------

